

IRC is dead. Long live IRC. - lysol
http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/04/24/irc-is-dead-long-live-irc/

======
gghh
I owe so much to IRC. I learn a huge amount of things _everyday_ just having
discussions on the various channels in freenode. The company firewall is no
more an obstacle, thanks to <http://webchat.freenode.net/> . I often have
collegues coming with questions whose answer I ignore, and I redirect them to
#python, #perl, #bash, #bzr, #git, #algorithms, #html5, #jquery, #go-nuts,
##C++-general, #debian ... I made a few of them fellow addicts! I came to
think that the answer to wathever question I can have is just a

    
    
      /msg alis list *<whatever topic>*
    

from me.

